

Show HN: Do you really have the time? Time budgeting app may surprise you - akarve
http://www.visualmagnetic.com/html/free-time/

======
akarve
Background, implementation, further links on life design and time management:
[http://www.visualmagnetic.com/portfolio/do-you-really-
have-t...](http://www.visualmagnetic.com/portfolio/do-you-really-have-the-
time/)

